# How to make your own vice (G-Clamp)



## Individual

Hey, in one of my recent threads, Someone mentioned you could use a G-clamp

(which i have in 75mm 50mm and 25mm) with a portable stall, which I also have.

I have thought for a while and have not been able to think of how to do it. If anyone could reveal I would be grateful.

Thanks.


----------



## e~shot

here is video how to make C clamp






here is another one how to make G clamp in pro way


----------



## Charles

Perhaps this will help.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/28616-struggling-to-clamptry-this/?hl=vice

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/24336-how-to-clamp-a-natural-to-a-vicetable/?hl=vice

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/23675-a-good-strong-home-made-vice/?hl=vice

Cheers ...... Charles


----------

